# [Info] WinAPI nicht nur zur Nutzung in VB



## Kurt (16 Januar 2005)

Bei vielen Softwarepaketen, kann man die Funktionalität durch
VB(A) Code ergänzen. Manchmal wäre es hilfreich, direkt auf
das WinAPI zugreifen zu können.

Dabei hilft: *Das Hier*

Die Webseite wird zwar seit 2002 nicht mehr aktualisiert,
ist aber erstens sehr sauber und gut gemacht und zweitens
immer noch aktuell.

Ich selber kann kein VB, aber irgendwann muss ich wohl oder übel...

kurt


----------

